

Lonely ISP Wants Other Providers To Disconnect Pirates - ing33k
http://torrentfreak.com/lonely-isp-wants-other-providers-to-disconnect-pirates-120327/

======
nateless
What's next? Disconnect political blogs, competitors? ISP' work is to provide
access and they have no rights or whatsoever to decide what their customers
wants.

